# average time from reading about child to placement?



## sl2005purple (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi All  
We've just been approved & are now waiting for a match,I was wondering how long the time period was for people who've had their LO's placed -from first reading about them to them actually moving in? I know it's different for everyone dependent on circumstances etc but just wanted an idea of how quick/long it could be.

Thanks xx


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi

We were told about our lo in mid September and they moved in at the beginning of January. It eould have been sooner but matching panel was ten days before Xmas so our intros were delayed until after the new year. For lo, us and the fc it was the right thing.


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

It sometimes depends on whether the child is from your agency. Our lo was an in house match and when we were approached our sw, child's sw and the respective managers had already agreed we were the most suitable match. All we had to do was read and ask whatever questions we wanted and then agree but not all agencies work like this.


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Both of ours have been almost 6 months from 1st seeing their profile/ seeing on CWW, both older both over Christmas so had made it longer.


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

It took three months almost exactly from first seeing our daughter's profile to her moving in (which was incidentally exactly 7 months ago today!) and she was 11 Months old on placement. Friends of ours who adopted a 5 year old waited 6 months - I think it's definitely a bit longer with older children as they try to find a time that will cause the least disruption; their LO got to have a couple of weeks at her new school before the summer hols so that she didn't go back as 'the new girl' and had the whole summer hols with her new parents, at least I think that was the thinking behind it. X


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

We read about our lo on feb 14th ( what a valentines prezzie) and we met him end of may. Due to an admin error matching panel was delayed from march to may.


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi!

we were approved 6th October, found out about little pea on the 30th.  He's now been home three weeks. He was out of area from us.


----------



## dandlebean (Feb 24, 2013)

We were approved in October and we saw our(hopefully) LO's profile mid-November. Nothing seemed to happen for ages after that, then out of the blue we heard that LO's SW would like to visit us. Matching panel is currently scheduled for mid-March. From reading various topics on here, if we get a yes at MP, intros generally start around 2 weeks later. So it will be around 6 months for us, from first expressing interest in LO, to placement (at least if all goes well from here on out). We're with a voluntary agency and LO is out of area.


----------



## sl2005purple (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for taking time to reply everyone -much appreciated x
that gives me something to think about ,so it looks like from first seeing profiles to LO moving in-it's averaging at around 3 months or more from what Iv'e seen so far.
Looks like I can slow down on the manic house sorting  

thanks again xx


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

The LA that placed our children (I believe the same LA that you were approved by) took 5 1/2 months from hearing about our daughter to intros (12 months when we heard about her, 18 1/2 months when we met her).  Our son we knew about before birth, but from him becoming available for adoption to being placed with us took 6 months (he was available at 4 1/2 months and we were already supposedly linked with him and 10 1/2 months when intros started).


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

We first read about ds end of sep. met him 23rd oct moved in 1st nov. very quick for us


----------



## EverHopefulmum (Sep 23, 2009)

MP 25th Nov & had a phonecall about LO the next day. MP 10th Feb, intros scheduled for 24th Feb with LO provisionally scheduled to come home 6th March. So just over 3 months for us...It was an in house match & apparently they had "prematched" us internally before we were approved when LO court order came through in Oct, so really all we had to do is meet LO's SW to answer any questions we had and confirm we were all systems go.


Our delays were due to Christmas, our SW leaving, new SW holidays and Feb half term & getting an appointment with medical advisor as she had a month waiting list for appointments. Otherwise probably would have been 3-4 weeks quicker.


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi,
We saw our lo profile in the June and he came home end of September forever x


----------



## sl2005purple (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks a lot everyone   I love this website,it's a big help to be able to ask loads of people & get so many helpful replies-what did we do without the internet  
P.S hi wyxie-hope your'e keeping well 
xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

We read about Bug before our approval panel, which was end of Sept.  SWs visited in Oct, Matching Panel was 22nd Nov, ratified 23rd Nov, Intros started 26th Nov, he was home 3rd Dec.  We were slow getting ourselves organised for Adoption Order, so our Celebration Day was 5th Nov.


----------



## dreamingofabettertime (Jun 12, 2012)

It sadly depends on the authority that you are from. There is much more time pressures now for authorities to sort themselves out quicker so that the child does not have to wait. Waiting is the hardest part once you are matched.

Ours took two months from reading to getting home; we did everything we could to support SS through the process and we dropped everything to attend meetings, fill out forms etc 

Meetings to attend: Initial meeting with childs SW
                            Meet the foster carer of the child to ask questions about routine, favourite food etc
                            attend a medical examiner meeting for your child (your SW will go along too) where they discuss any concerns or not found with the child as they will have access to all health records, this is also an opportunity for you to ask questions etc,
                            also nearer the time they will arrange a meeting where they plan how the introduction and hand over will take place 

I kept things going by building a strong relationship with the childs SW who worked together with our Sw to speed things along. Its all about good communication and being supportive.
It is not to be under estimated how exhausting this can be so make sure you take plenty of time out (go to the cinema, walk in the park etc, just so you can take a breath from time to time).
It is the best thing I have ever done. 
Wishing you every happiness.X


----------



## sl2005purple (Apr 28, 2013)

Many thanks for your reply & best wishes-the info was really helpful,I really appreciate you taking time to reply.
Thank you   xx


----------

